# roto e rasgado



## reka39

Hello again! Do 'Roto' and 'rasgado' have the same meaning with reference to textiles? Thank you!


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hello again! Do 'Roto' and 'rasgado' have the same meaning with reference to textiles? Thank you!



Olá reka!

Em relação à roupa, são sinónimos, mas há subtilezas.
'Roto', pode estar rasgado em mais de um local. '_Andava roto e descalço_', neste caso não se diz '_rasgado_'. 'Roto' neste exemplo, pressupõe vários rasgões. 
Quando dizemos '_rasgado_', normalmente é só num local. '_Rasguei o vestido_', neste caso não se diz '_roto'_. 'Rasgar', neste exemplo, pressupõe que se rasgou num só local.

Não sei se ficou bem explicado.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka!
> 
> Em relação à roupa, são sinónimos, mas há subtilezas.
> 'Roto', pode estar rasgado em mais de um local. '_Andava roto e descalço_', neste caso não se diz '_rasgado_'. 'Roto' neste exemplo, pressupõe vários rasgões.
> Quando dizemos '_rasgado_', normalmente é só num local. '_Rasguei o vestido_', neste caso não se diz '_roto'_. 'Rasgar', neste exemplo, pressupõe que se rasgou num só local.
> 
> Não sei se ficou bem explicado.



I got it! Thank you! How do you say when the calções de ganga estão assim :  http://www.google.it/imgres?q=jeans...=136&start=0&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:118 ? Muito obrigada!


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> I got it! Thank you! How do you say when the calções de ganga estão assim :  http://www.google.it/imgres?q=jeans...=136&start=0&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:118 ? Muito obrigada!



São rasgados propositadamente: Jeans rasgados/com rasgões.


----------



## reka39

If a dog bites a pillow, and this is the result: http://www.google.it/imgres?q=cane+...=225&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:100 what would you say, a almofada está 'rasgada' ou 'rota'? Thank you.


----------



## alFarrob

Carfer said:


> É possível. Realmente, pensando melhor, talvez hoje o mais comum seja _'afia-lápis'_, como diz a Ana, ou '_afia_', na versão abreviada que os miúdos agora usam. *Mas, no meu tempo de escola, era 'afiadeira', sim.*




Não deve ser tanto diferença temporal, deve ser mais espacial, porque somos da mesma geração, mais ou menos, e sempre me lembro de ouvir e dizer "_apara-lápis_".


----------



## alFarrob

reka39 said:


> I heard "roto" [PTE] just with reference of fabrics, clothes. Can anyone confirm that this is its only usage?
> Thanks!!



 "tubo/cano roto" também é frequente.


----------



## alFarrob

reka39 said:


> Do you say 'fora de serviço' just for portable toilets? thankS!



Not only for toilets. The ATM, for example, may be "fora de serviço". 

"fora de serviço" doesn't mean "avariado". It may be "fora de serviço" for another reason.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> If a dog bites a pillow, and this is the result: http://www.google.it/imgres?q=cane+...=225&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:100 what would you say, a almofada está 'rasgada' ou 'rota'? Thank you.



Pois é, reka, lá está, são as subtilezas da língua...
A almofada está/foi rasgada, apesar de estar rasgada em mais de um local
É realmente difícil de explicar, no fundo vai-se aprendendo ouvindo falar, como em todas as línguas, penso.


----------



## reka39

I believe 'esfarrapado' is another synonym, isn't it?
Perhaps the only difference with the other 2 is that this is also a noun.


----------



## marta12

Penso que 'esfarrapado' e rasgado' funcionam tanto como verbo como adjectivo; como substantivo é que não vejo como, mas talvez seja erro meu.
'Roto' é adjectivo e substantivo
'_Diz o roto ao nu_', provérbio português em que 'roto' é substantivo

A almofada está rasgada - verbo
Vi uma almofada rasgada - adjectivo
Esta construção também é possível com esfarrapado

reka, isto é o que eu penso, mas não sou boa a gramática, por isso é melhor esperar pela opinião de outros.


----------



## reka39

Thank you for your examples! According to infopédia you can say also : 'esfarrapado' = pessoa maltrapilha. Is that used?


----------



## marta12

Uma 'pessoa maltrapilha' pode não ser esfarrapada. 
Se usamos, não sei bem em que contexto.

Gostava que alguém português dessa aqui uma ajudinha.


----------



## alFarrob

marta12 said:


> Uma 'pessoa maltrapilha' pode não ser esfarrapada.
> Se usamos, não sei bem em que contexto.
> 
> Gostava que alguém português dessa aqui uma ajudinha.



Pelo que me toca, a palavra "maltrapilho" o primeiro que me evoca é alguém mal vestido, no sentido da qualidade da vestimenta e não propriamente de estar ou não na moda, de estar ou não com peças a harmonizarem entre si.


----------



## marta12

alFarrob said:


> Pelo que me toca, a palavra "maltrapilho" o primeiro que me evoca é alguém mal vestido, no sentido da qualidade da vestimenta e não propriamente de estar ou não na moda, de estar ou não com peças a harmonizarem entre si.



Ah! Obrigada aLFarrob!
Não me lembrava deste conceito e para mim, não tinha (hoje não tem) a ver a qualidade, mas com o aspecto do que se veste, por exemplo, amarrotado
Com este sentido é palavra que nem sequer me vem à mente, como ficou provado


----------



## reka39

Olá!
Neste threat, alem de roto e rasgado, alguem mencionou "esfarrapado" e percebo que este adjetivo é um sinonimo de rasgado. Mas, no dicionario, parece-me que este adjetivo pode ser utilizado tambem no sentido figurado, ou seja " que não tem fundamento, que não merece crédito " (desculpa) ou "desconexo; desordenado". Alguem pode confirmar? Obrigado.


----------



## GabrielH

Sim, é muito comum a expressão "desculpa esfarrapada", que é uma desculpa sem fundamento, inventada.


----------

